# Snow pile is growing..



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I do mostly highway plowing so I dont have huge piles in one spot but here are a couple of photos in my yard.
The first would be early Dec and the second late Jan.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice backhoe. is that a 4x4?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Not 4x4*



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;738893 said:


> nice backhoe. is that a 4x4?


 It is a 92 580SuperK 2wd. I found it for a neighbor of mine this fall and he got a very good deal on it. 
We where looking for a 4x4 but for the $6,000 difference in price he figured a set of chains would do anything he needed to do.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Oshkosh;738924 said:


> It is a 92 580SuperK 2wd. I found it for a neighbor of mine this fall and he got a very good deal on it.
> We where looking for a 4x4 but for the $6,000 difference in price he figured a set of chains would do anything he needed to do.


ya I was gonna get a 4/wd backhoe/loader but with the weight of the backhoe on the backhoe it is very good ballast. especially on mine. that superk is nice.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*He wanted a heated cab.lol*



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;738925 said:


> ya I was gonna get a 4/wd backhoe/loader but with the weight of the backhoe on the backhoe it is very good ballast. especially on mine. that superk is nice.


 Well all he told me was he was getting ready to retire and he wanted a heated cab.The days of being cold where behind him.
Think about all the years the old timers ran around with 2wd backhoes(Mostly J.D 310,410's) and the jobs got done.Even Keyspan/Boston Gas uses 2wd's still in the majority of their fleet.
I have operated both 2wd and 4wd and the job got done with both...We had a 4x4 at the town and it was beat up bad.Every pin and bushing was junk,the trans pops out of 4th gear going down the road,the thing is just hammered at 4,000hours.
All depends on how they where cared for.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Place a 55 gal. drum with a good fire goin into it , it wont last long .


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*The biggest issue*



Turbodiesel;738998 said:


> Place a 55 gal. drum with a good fire goin into it , it wont last long .


 The biggest issue was the road agent,kind of scared of his own shadow.Talked a good story but when it came down to it the rusults are the results...He was/is affraid to let the selectman know how bad the equipment has gotten and in turn they cannot budget to repair or replace.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

we've got an old '70 580 case CK, 2wd, with a set of chains off a highway's grader.. that thing will push mountains, but it's a pain with the bucket a little narrower then the back wheels, 

from what i've seen the heavier front, and drive on the 4wd hoes helps alot with steering when plowing. with the 2wd it's pretty much all brakes


----------

